# Was ist mit Amazon los?



## PcGamer512 (8. Juli 2014)

KAnn mir irgendjemand sagen was momentan mit Amazon los ist?
Habe mir gestern eine Handy gekauft mit Prime was Mittwoch dasein sollte normal aber es kommt erst Freitag sowie die andren Sachen auch was ist da nur los?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2014)

Solltest du nicht lieber Amazon selbst fragen, warum sich deine Sendung verspätet, ich denke doch.
Zb wenn du alles zusammen geliefert bekommen willst, und ein Artikel darin gerade nicht verfügbar ist, dauert es eben länger, ist doch normal.


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Juli 2014)

ICh höre auch von Freunden das bei denen entweder keine Bestätigung kommt oder alles etwas verspätete bei prime ist 1 tag wartezeit garantiert mehr aber nicht.
Daher wollte ich nurmal wissen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hat.


----------



## ich558 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab am Sonntag was über Prime bestellt und heut ist es angekommen also nur 1 Tag Wartezeit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> KAnn mir irgendjemand sagen was momentan mit Amazon los ist?
> Habe mir gestern eine Handy gekauft mit Prime was Mittwoch dasein sollte normal aber es kommt erst Freitag sowie die andren Sachen auch was ist da nur los?


 Hast du mehrere Teile bestellt? Kann ja sein, daß evtl. ein Artikel nicht auf Lager ist und es deshalb am Freitag kommt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Juli 2014)

Ne war alles auf Lager da hab ich als erstes drauf geguckt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ne war alles auf Lager da hab ich als erstes drauf geguckt.


 Dann solltest du mal Amazon fragen, warum du die Ware erst am Freitag bekommst.


----------



## niklasschaefer (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
keine Probleme am donnerstag bestellt und am freitag da gewesen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2014)

Ruf doch einfach dort an und frag nach was da los ist, einfacher geht sicher nicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Juli 2014)

Gut werde ich dann mal machen gucken was Sie sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle vollkommen ausrasten und trotzdem auf das Paket warten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle vollkommen ausrasten und trotzdem auf das Paket warten.


 Und ändert sich was an der Lieferung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und ändert sich was an der Lieferung?


 Nö. Die können ja auch nicht zaubern. Aber dann hat man sich abreagiert.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab am Sonntag 6 Sachen in einem Auftrag bestellt und hab in innerhalb von einem Tag 4x eine Versandbestätigung für Einzelpakete bekommen. 
Das nenn ich mal ökonomisches versenden.


----------

